
Finally, Deno 1.0 to launch on May 13th - amolo
https://github.com/denoland/deno/issues/2473
======
amolo
Update March 6, 2020: There's a difficult balance to be had between trying to
get it right and shipping a usable product. The repository continues to see
rapid development and we have yet to make substantial progress on the major
missing feature: dev tool support. Therefore we are bumping the release date
yet again. However instead of blindly estimating several weeks out, we've
discussed it at length and decided 2 months would be enough time. This
coincidentally is around the 2 year anniversary since the first commit.
Therefore we are setting the date of May 13, 2020 as the 1.0 release date.
Contributors are encouraged to get any major API changes in before April 20 -
after that date we will be polishing and bug fixing. Of course the API will
continue to evolve and improve after 1.0, but we will be making explicit
stability guarantees for some interfaces.

By Ryan Dahl

